# Drawer slide mounting



## nb1054 (Jan 25, 2009)

Does anyone have a good way or jig to keep cabinet slides parallel both front to back and side to side (and then, with each other if there is more than one set)? I'm building a vanity with 2 drawers, one above the other. They attach to the face frame in front and then at the back, right onto the rear panel. I forced my way through it on this project, but it was painfully slow. When I get to my kitchen cabinets, it will take me a month of Sundays just to mount the slides. Any help would be appreciated. Thanks in advance.

Regards,
Norb Balko


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Norb 

They make a tool just for that job,,you snap the guide into the tool clamp it in place to the face frame,then screw the guide to the side and the back side,quick and easy..

The one below is a Kreg but the one I have I got from Rockler,,it's a bit longer about 14" long but it works about the same as the one below..


Kreg™ Tool Drawer Slide Mounting Tool
http://www.ptreeusa.com/shop_accessories.htm

===========



nb1054 said:


> Does anyone have a good way or jig to keep cabinet slides parallel both front to back and side to side (and then, with each other if there is more than one set)? I'm building a vanity with 2 drawers, one above the other. They attach to the face frame in front and then at the back, right onto the rear panel. I forced my way through it on this project, but it was painfully slow. When I get to my kitchen cabinets, it will take me a month of Sundays just to mount the slides. Any help would be appreciated. Thanks in advance.
> 
> Regards,
> Norb Balko


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

Welcome, Norb. Go to Wood Magazine Online... http://www.woodmagazine.com/wood/file.jsp?item=video/player&temp=yes
Click on "Furniture Case and Construction". When the new window comes up select "Super-Simple Drawer Mounting". This is a 10 min. video that I found very helpful.
As for jigs you might want to look at... http://www.woodcraft.com/family.aspx?familyid=5075. I have a set of these and they do work very well.


----------



## nb1054 (Jan 25, 2009)

Thanks all, for the quick response. I just purchased the Kreg Universal Drawer Mounting Tool. Not exactly cheap for a piece of plastic, but I'm sure it will be well worth the headaches it will save me.

Regards,
Norb Balko


----------



## woodshopdemos (Oct 13, 2008)

You will like it. It is more than a piece of plastic. It has magnets so that it can hold the slide into position as you screw it into the carcase. It shoul dhold it erect enough to fix the rear mount, but I have never used them. ALways prefered the side mounts all the way.


----------

